# [Risolto] Creare "pacchetti" di software non in portage

## simo8491

Ciao a tutti, ho una nuova domanda da fare. Provenendo da debian ero abituato, nel caso in cui qualche software non fosse presente nei repositories, di compilarlo ma invece di istallare con la solita procedura make inastall creavo spesso dei pacchetti .deb. In questo modo infatti se poi il programma entrava nei repositories veniva automaticamente aggiornato.

Esiste anche in gentoo una procedura simile?

GrazieLast edited by simo8491 on Sat Jun 16, 2007 4:50 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Onip

certo, basta scriversi un ebuild e metterlo nel proprio overlay.

In questo modo verrà aggiunto al tuo portage locale e potrai emergerlo come tutti gli altri programmi. Eventualmente puoi anche proporre l'ebuild su bugzilla affinchè i dev lo inseriscano nel portage ufficiale.

Qui trovi una lista di overlay non ufficiali che contengono moltissimi ebuild contribuiti dagli utenti gentoo (non dagli sviluppatori).

Spero di essere stato abbastanza chiaro   :Smile: 

EDIT: anche qui trovi altri overlay.

----------

## 102376

bhe per andare meglio ti consiglio

```
 eix 
```

oltre a fare una ricerca super veloce nel overlay ufficiale

puoi usare la funzione update-eix-remote che ti sincronizza gli overlay sparsi per la rete

esempio

```
* net-im/amsn

     Available versions:  0.95-r3 0.95-r4 0.96-r1

     Homepage:            http://www.amsn-project.net

     Description:         Alvaro's Messenger client for MSN

[I] net-im/amsn-svn

     Available versions:  1.0[1] 1.0[3]

     Installed versions:  1.0[/usr/portage/local/layman/zugaina](21:38:22 05/30/07)(-gnome kde -xmms)

     Homepage:            http://amsn.sourceforge.net

     Description:         Alvaro's Messenger client for MSN

* x11-themes/amsn-skins

     Available versions:  0.95[3] 20040223 20061125

     Homepage:            http://amsn.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Collection of AMSN themes

* x11-themes/lila-amsn [2]

     Available versions:  ~0.1

     Homepage:            http://lila-theme.berlios.de

     Description:         Lila theme for aMSN

[1] /usr/local/portage

[2] (layman/lila-theme)

[3] (layman/zugaina)

```

dice che quel pacchetto è presente in layman nel overlay zugaine

----------

## simo8491

Grazie, per adesso provo usando gli ebuild già fatti (magari aggiungo solo sunrise che comunque non dovrebbe darè troppa instabilità), poi più avant proverò a crearne io qualcuno. Ciao!

----------

## simo8491

Ho provato e sono riuscito ad istallare un paio di programmi, solo che adesso ho una difficoltà. Col comando digest dice che non riesce a creare il file Manifest e credo che dipenda dal link che ho definito in SRC_URI; il fatto è che non ce ne sono altri da cui scaricare il programma, quindi mi chiedevo se si può fare tutta la procedura partendo da un programma già scaricato. Grazie, ciao

----------

## Scen

Se l'ebuild è per tuo uso personale puoi fare così:

Aggiungere la linea

```

RESTRICT="fetch"

```

all'inizio dell'ebuild

Scaricare manualmente l'archivio che avevi definito in $SRC_URI, posizionarlo in $DIST_DIR (solitamente è /usr/portage/distfiles)

Ridai il comando per il digest dell'ebuild

----------

